# Hệ thống cơ khí > Dụng cụ cắt gọt >  thu mua dụng cụ cắt gọt - phế hợp kim

## lenam

Em cần mua dụng cụ cắt gọt cũ - mới. ace bên gia công có phế hợp kim vui lòng liên hệ em nhé. sdt 0989282356
thanks All

----------


## Minhhp

> Em cần mua dụng cụ cắt gọt cũ - mới. ace bên gia công có phế hợp kim vui lòng liên hệ em nhé. sdt 0989282356
> thanks All


Bác mua bn kg?

----------

